# Focke-Wulf Finally Finished!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is my 1/32 scale Hasegawa Fw 190D-9 I recently finished.

This model was built O.O.B. except for the decals, the KG(j)55 black/yellow checkered RVD band was masked and painted the rest of the markings came from unused EagleCals and a few from the kits decal sheet.
Paints used were Model Master enamels and the camo pattern was airbrushed free handed with my Iwata Revolution BR.
For the markings I put my model in those of KG(j)55 which was an obscure unit formed in the last weeks of the war using pilots from disbanded bomber units. KG(j)55 was first supplied with the Bf 109 but had little success, it was not until the Fw 190D-9 was supplied to the unit that it started scoring some kills.
My model ''blue 4'' W.Nr.602044 was a Fieseler built Dora and was one of the last D-9s built by that factory and has the standard Fieseler factory style of camouflage, the wings are painted in slightly different colors than the rest of the airframe and thats because they came from a subcontractor and they did not always have the needed paint shades and had to make do with what they had on hand.




































































Agentsmith


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Another fantastic job! Building, painting, and photographing are all phenomenal.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh I like the mud splatter on the aft fuselage. I have the steal that.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Beautiful! Extremely realistic.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Sgthawker, John, and walsing!

John,
Since KG(j)55 was based on the eastern front I wanted this model to look like it operated from a muddy forward airstrip. I looked at photographs of the Doras of Jg 6 that surrendered to the Americans at Furth on May 8th 1945, all of those machines were dirty with very heavy weathering and were good examples of just how filthy eastern front aircraft could get and wanted my model to look much the same.


















Agentsmith


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Another totally outstanding build, Agentsmith. The paint and weathering are spot-on (love the mud spatter), and the photos make it look real.

Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You have done another beautiful job on another Bird. Very nice indeed.....Cheers mark


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much Ace Airspeed and Mark for your kind words!


Agentsmith


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice job well done, lovely paint job.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the comments Grahamjohn!


Agentsmith


----------



## HAL9000 (Apr 15, 2010)

Fantastic job. Just beautiful.

Kind regards-


----------



## modelguy1 (Sep 10, 2011)

How do I learn to do this? Jaw on floor... I kept scrolling for the pictures of the model. Until I realized...


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the comments HAL9000 and modelguy1!:thumbsup:


Agentsmith


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful! Excellent details and weathering!!:thumbsup:

Easy to confuse it for the full-scale aircraft!!

- Denis


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much Denis!



Agentsmith


----------



## ta152h (Sep 6, 2009)

That's a very well-executed finish, nice one


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks ta152h!
This was one of my favorite efforts of last year.

Agentsmith


----------

